# German field grey/feldgrau spray paint query



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Dear Heretics, does anyone know where I can get or recommend a brand of paint maker that does German Field grey/feldgrau in a spray. I'm in Ireland so it would have to in Ireland or UK, as delivery companies are ball breakets on delivering spray paint internationally. I got the Tamiya field grey but it looks just like olive drab, has anyone tried Ral 6006 field grey? I can get that delivered but really dont want to spend the cash unless I know I'm betting the proper shade. Many thanks in advance Oldman


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Honestly can't help you on the spray front mate, but when it comes to regular paint I've been using Adeptus Battlegrey on my guys uniforms. Looks alright with a wash over it


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cheers @Tawa, in my continuing quest I realized "ral" is not a brand but a colour coding system, I might try grey with a green wash over it, however there is a car paint supplier near to me who will make paint in spray cans, I'm waiting to hear back from them. Unfortunately Ireland is poorly resourced in model suppliers


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Army Painter do a basecoat spray called uniform grey that works a treat. I've used it on my Fall of Berlin Germans. You can pick it up in Gamer's World for a tenner.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good stuff. :good:

Progress pics when you get some? :grin2:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Army Painter do a basecoat spray called uniform grey that works a treat. I've used it on my Fall of Berlin Germans. You can pick it up in Gamer's World for a tenner.



I have that already pal cheers, I'm looking for that German greeny grey colour, it it a bit dark so I'll need to try it out first


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Go into Gamer's World and ask them to order this in for you. They've done it before for me for the yank tank one. I'll be in there during the week and can ask for you if you like. There might even be one on the shelf. That might work, but if not Vallejo do one in a dropper bottle in their Model Colour range

http://theplasticsoldiercompany.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=98_100&products_id=528


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Go into Gamer's World and ask them to order this in for you. They've done it before for me for the yank tank one. I'll be in there during the week and can ask for you if you like. There might even be one on the shelf. That might work, but if not Vallejo do one in a dropper bottle in their Model Colour range
> 
> Infantry Spray German Field Grey [SP006] - £8.50 : The Plastic Soldier Company Ltd, Hard plastic miniatures for the wargamer and collector



If you could ask pal, that would be great, everywhere I looked so far would not send cans of spray in the post, looks like this company does, I'll do another google see if I can get a good view of the shade, many thanks


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Their shades are perfect. I've used three different ones over the years, and they've all been perfect.


----------

